# My horse won't stop yanking on the lead rope!



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I would try when she does it just use your lead rope and have her do circles around you, make her work for pulling back against you. Just make her trot a couple circles around you and then try again, rinse and repeat. Eventually she will just go with you because not going with you is more work.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

When she jumps back, go with her, don't jerk the lead or fight her, that just reinforces it in her head that it is scary. Just go with her until she stops, then use your lead or carry a crop or small buggy whip and get her feet moving around you to disengage her mind. When she relaxes move forward and reward her for doing so, but do not let her avoid what she is afraid of. Keep her working until she chills out. The worst thing you can do is let a scared horse stand still.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like she's just doubting your leadership a little. Nothing a little ground work won't fix. Do you know how to do the "send" exercise? Pretty much every person with a website who calls themself a natural horse trainer has a version of it. On a semi-long line, you put the horse between you and the scary object at a safe distance and send the horse back and forth in front of it until the horse is no longer reacting to the object. Like Honeysuga said, every time you send her past the object, disengage the hind end to stop her and turn her back toward you.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> *When she jumps back, go with her, don't jerk the lead or fight her, that just reinforces it in her head that it is scary.* Just go with her until she stops, then use your lead or carry a crop or small buggy whip and get her feet moving around you to disengage her mind. When she relaxes move forward and reward her for doing so, but do not let her avoid what she is afraid of. Keep her working until she chills out. *The worst thing you can do is let a scared horse stand still*.


^^^ Agreed! Let her jump back, let her be scared, but then I'd make her back up some more. You want to be scared and nearly rip my arm out? I promise I'm a little scarier than that ditch...

I think you need to do alot more groundwork with your mare before encountering anything else she finds scary. You have to gain her trust and respect before she's going to stop doing this to you. The initial groundwork has to be there in order to overcome fear issues such as this...why would she trust you to lead her across a ditch if she doesn't trust you in the first place?

Once you have her trust and respect, if she continues with this, I'd let her back up, ask for a couple more steps, then forward a couple steps, then back, then forward and then back...until eventually you're standing right beside what she was scared of and she didn't realise because you've effectively kept her mind busy. The BIGGEST thing is YOU can't be scared of her, or the situation for that matter. If she's truely scared of whatever it is you want her to do, and then she senses that YOU'RE scared, it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I believe that the previous owner's didn't work with her very much, and just let the problem get worse. Now my mare thinks that rearing and backing up is the answer to everything. I've made her butt do circles around me in both directions after she did this many times. I think she might just need a longer lead rope for now. And more work. I've watched Clinton Anderson's videos on safe tying, and he uses a long lead and a clip that feeds the horse slack when it begins to tug. When the horse finds out that it can get slack, it stops pulling. Maybe this will work with my mare while I have her on the lead.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention that fear on my part is not an issue. I think the issue is that she hasn't been worked with enough.


----------



## ReiningTrainer (Dec 30, 2009)

I would work on all her ground controls, give to the bit, head down, shoulders away, hips away, go forward, hip/shoulder/shoulder, and I would do it with a full check snaffle on and I would always lead her in that bridle until you have control and confidence in her.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a pony that use to do this randomly and in the cross ties.. One time she was acting colicky and I needed to get something from the house. With her on the end of the lead rope I walked up 5 stairs to knock on the door to get my husband to help... She decided to jump back and I go flying down the stairs and landed on my ribs on the edge of the concrete.. UGH!

Anyways.. sorry for the tangent. I used some reverse phsycology on her.. She wanted to back up so I made her back up on MY terms... this time she ran backwards because I was telling her to and much more than she would've liked.. then of course I yielded the HQ and do various other go forward things. Then back some more and then I try to end on a "go forward" note.

She doesn't do it anymore.... )


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> I have a pony that use to do this randomly and in the cross ties.. One time she was acting colicky and I needed to get something from the house. With her on the end of the lead rope I walked up 5 stairs to knock on the door to get my husband to help... She decided to jump back and I go flying down the stairs and landed on my ribs on the edge of the concrete.. UGH!
> 
> Anyways.. sorry for the tangent. I used some reverse phsycology on her.. She wanted to back up so I made her back up on MY terms... this time she ran backwards because I was telling her to and much more than she would've liked.. then of course I yielded the HQ and do various other go forward things. Then back some more and then I try to end on a "go forward" note.
> 
> She doesn't do it anymore.... )



I find this to be a really good idea. works well with a stud at the barn who would talk to the mares. he learned to keep quiet. 

Another suggestion which some people have stated that would be a bad idea to them I think is a good one. Make her listen and pay attention to you. I would put a chain on her with a break away halter in case she did get away. When she flips out on you snap the chain enough to get her attention. Make her pay attention to you. She shouldn't care about absolutely anything else while your handling her. Everything is about you. If you need to even tap her on the shin go for it because otherwise she will walk all over you. You can't be safe with a horse like that. Best of luck


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

chasin the dream said:


> Another suggestion which some people have stated that would be a bad idea to them I think is a good one. Make her listen and pay attention to you. I would put a chain on her with a break away halter in case she did get away. When she flips out on you snap the chain enough to get her attention. Make her pay attention to you. She shouldn't care about absolutely anything else while your handling her. Everything is about you. If you need to even tap her on the shin go for it because otherwise she will walk all over you. You can't be safe with a horse like that. Best of luck


An equally good suggestion would be to hit her in the face with a broomhandle every time she sees something that scares her. Or you could have someone follow you around with a cattle prod and zap her everytime she stops. If you do this make sure you have the broomhandle ready so that she will continue to respect your space. Remember that causing pain will create a much stronger bond and speed the training up considerably. All the good trainers use methods like this. If the chain quits getting her attention try a chainsaw blade or a double strand of barbwire.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> An equally good suggestion would be to hit her in the face with a broomhandle every time she sees something that scares her. Or you could have someone follow you around with a cattle prod and zap her everytime she stops. If you do this make sure you have the broomhandle ready so that she will continue to respect your space. Remember that causing pain will create a much stronger bond and speed the training up considerably. All the good trainers use methods like this. If the chain quits getting her attention try a chainsaw blade or a double strand of barbwire.


Paramedics just left after resuscitating me. Was laughing so hard couldn't catch my breath and passed out. Don thought I had a heart attack!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

Well excuse me kevinshorses. I think I found the smarta** of the forum. I know I wouldn't trust any of your horses because they would probably trample me. I am free to my opinion. I would appreciate it if you could keep your mouth shut about them too. I don't say anything bad about anything you suggest even though I would like to. You don't own the forum there sunshine. Everyone has their own opinions. What's wrong with what I suggested. I would like to know.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

In addition to my suggestion..

Once you have her attention, let her see that monster that she got scared of. Let her know its not going to kill her. She will learn. Goodluck


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

chasin the dream said:


> Well excuse me kevinshorses. I think I found the smarta** of the forum. I know I wouldn't trust any of your horses because they would probably trample me. I am free to my opinion. I would appreciate it if you could keep your mouth shut about them too. I don't say anything bad about anything you suggest even though I would like to. You don't own the forum there sunshine. Everyone has their own opinions. What's wrong with what I suggested. I would like to know.


 
You are free to offer your opinion and I am free to offer my opinion of your opinion. I own as much of this forum as you do. As far as what I would do for the horse, I would teach it to lead with feel rather than drag her along like has been done to her up till now. I would put her in an area without things to scare or distract her and teach her to move forward and backward with float in the line. Then I would get the horse to lead by her feet and her tail and her forelock untill I could put some feel on any part of her body and get her to move.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> You are free to offer your opinion and I am free to offer my opinion of your opinion. I own as much of this forum as you do. As far as what I would do for the horse, I would teach it to lead with feel rather than drag her along like has been done to her up till now. I would put her in an area without things to scare or distract her and teach her to move forward and backward with float in the line. Then I would get the horse to lead by her feet and her tail and her forelock untill I could put some feel on any part of her body and get her to move.


Are you going to drag her around by her tail? How are you going to get her to that place where she feels safe without her flipping out on you? She's scared! She can't get anywhere without flipping out. If you pull on that lead she will find you at the end of it.I wouldn't face her. Keep on acting like nothing is going on. Try to keep on walking and keep her moving. Eventually she will come to realize that your her leader because if you snatch on her she will realize your in charge. I don't know. Thats just my personal opinion. This has worked with many horses I have worked with. Maybe just with time she will understand that she's safe.


I understand you have and opinion of my opinion but please be nice about it. Its really not very fair.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

chasin the dream, 

My problem with that advice is that a chain shank across the nose tends to make horses back off *more*, not less. It's what I use if I have a very bold, forward horse, not a balky one. If I have a lazy horse that tends to lug and make me pull him along, I might put a chain under their chin, but the OP described this horse as a bit of a chicken that balks and pulls back. 

I can't think of any way a chain shank wouldn't make that worse. Disciplining a fearful horse with pain is a recipe for disaster.

I don't have a problem with using this particular tool, but I have a big problem with using it on the issue the OP described.

So, kevinshorses might have been sarcastic, and I understand that you're now defensive. Let's not let the two of yours argument distract from the discussion. Maybe there's some part of your training philosophy we're all missing.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

Maura, you helped me out. I was saying put it under the chin. I guess I got caught up in KH's reply that I didn't specifically say that. The chain will get a horses attention though. Its a situation where you need to think quick. Its unexpected. Its not something you can just stop for a few moments until you get to a safe place in an enclosed area and lunge the horse. Thats all I am saying. I am not trying to hurt the horse, but a halter and regular lead isn't going to help when your horse is dragging you away.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

I just wouldn't let the OP's horse drag me backwards. I would get ahold of him and make him pay attention to me. Thats all. Nothing more. THEN we can see what was so scary. 

When your on a that takes off you are going to slow it down and make it listen to you first. Not just bring it right to the problem. Once he calms down show him the "thing" isn't going to hurt him.


----------



## Jillsmarine (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you ought to start from square one. Treat her as a foal you are imprint training or halter breaking her for the first time. She might not even be scared of some of the stuff. She has learned that pulling back gets her out of what ever she doesn't want to do. Starting over you'll get the chance to really teach respect and feel, the right way. 
I teach my horses to lead from different parts of their bodies. It teaches them to feel of you and you get a feel of them. After doing that with my horse I stopped needing a lead rope, or even a halter at that. I move my horses around without anything attaching me to them other then the "feel" my horses have of me and I of them. 
My opinion of the post about the chain. If your horse spooks or gets scared of something the instant your pull or jerk on that chain and it hurts them, I feel its going make them associate the pain with what scared them, thus doing the exactly what you didn't want.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess I have had different luck. Its fine for everyone to think their own way. I was just stating my opinion. I personally have had luck with many horses like this and stud chains. Its all in how you deal with the situation. Just my opinion. whatever you chose to do I wish you the best of luck with it!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

chasin,

Thanks for explaining your thinking and continuing the conversation.

I think this is the problem with trying to diagnose training problems over an internet connection without seeing the actual horse. My impression of the horse based on the OP's description is very different than yours, and whose to say whose is correct? 

If the horse is just simply lazy and lugs behind and makes you tow it when you lead it, then a chain shank under the chin can be part of the solution. With that horse, I'd also do some basic reschooling using a long wand or dressage whip and get it to walk on and stay up with me. I also sometimes used a chain under the chin as part of the rig when ponying another horse, in order to keep my arms the same length. 

However, the OPs descripition of the horse really makes me believe that the horse is fearful. And therefore, I'd be reluctant to have her run backwards, hit the chain, even one under the chin, and convince herself that she was right to be terrified in the first place. So I'm inclined to agree with the posters that advised groundwork and reassurance. 

The other piece that I will agree with you on, though, is that a horse like this needs a *confident* handler that communicates clearly that they're the alpha. If you give a fearful horse a nervous or timid handler, they quickly become convinced that there's a cougar behind every tree. A no-nonsense, zero tolerance "We're walking here now because I say so" might very well work; I just wouldn't add the chain.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

maura said:


> chasin,
> 
> Thanks for explaining your thinking and continuing the conversation.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said. Thanks for being nice about it too . I appreciate that. I guess I am just bad at talking online. I think its easier in person. The chain isn't to scare the horse but to say "Hey, look at me. Listen here." Not to try and scare the horse.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been working with her. What helps the most is to keep her busy moving. And keeping her eyes on me. When she does it, I allow her to calm down, then I make her back up for a long time until she ends up backing over the thing she was afraid of in the first place. Thanks everyone for the helpful suggestions.


----------

